
Nerd Immunity - tosh
https://twitter.com/ncasenmare/status/1257352434428645379
======
guenthert
Well, it's cute, but an average R value makes no sense, if so called
influencers on Social Media spread their believe to millions quasi-
simultaneously.

~~~
Gormisdomai
Or a president / prime minster who can broadcast to the whole country.

------
CarVac
The only problem with this idea is self-organization of people into echo
chambers, since misinformation doesn't spread randomly and uniformly like a
disease.

